# Forum > News > Community Chat > Polls >  Do you believe in the supernatural?

## DouglasJohnson

I wonder how you feel about mysticism in ordinary life. Did you have a feeling of deja vu like in a matrix? Or maybe a prophetic dream? Your opinion is interesting.

----------


## Lizette

I don’t remember anything like that in my life. Maybe I live too boring?)) I can say that I believe in all kinds of fortunetelling and astrology. Sometimes it gives really interesting results. Here is a simple example - Angel Number 99 Meaning - What Do You Need To Fear? Find Out! | SunSigns.Org Angelic numbers can be used even by those who know nothing about numerology. Just make a question and pay attention to the numbers around you until the universe gives you a sign. Does that fit the definition of the supernatural?

----------


## Hiding_Viking

Had prophetic dreams a couple of times and seem to have seen a couple of deceased people + have a good sixth sense that i am learning to follow. So I do believe in souls and ghosts, and besides, even if i am wrong - no harm in believing that, somewhat enriches the world around me

----------


## robertjohnson1

Angel number has a great impact on my life. I wasn't knowing about numerology, the numbers that we see in our day 2-day life. Each meaning has a different meaning like in my case 1333 the interpretation of this no, has changed my life.

----------

